# Girl in bikini (NSFW!)



## CrazyAva

Nothing special.  Just some pictures I took of a girl in her bikini.  90% of the shoot I cannot post because they are minus the bikini.


----------



## MPowerM3

Change the thread title to NSFW (Not safe for work, but we all knew that) and rock on!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

i like them but in the last one I don't think her expression is the most flattering.


----------



## Alex_B

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> i like them but in the last one I don't think her expression is the most flattering.



I totally agree! her mouth is strange in that one, as if she was talking.

I think overall, especially in the first one, you could have separated her more from the background.

Either this is silicone or the push-up is too tight ... ok, should not comment on the model here


----------



## RVsForFun

Is this a model? A friend? Part of a modeling shoot?


----------



## MPowerM3

Show the NSFW and thought we were gonna the rest of the good shots, oh well, I'll check back later.


----------



## Alex_B

RVsForFun said:


> *A "girl"?*



does not look like a boy to me, so must be girl then


----------



## eravedesigns

awesome


----------



## AprilRamone

I like the second one the best.  Her expression is cute and playful in it.  I think her pose and look in the first is good, but I don't like that background at all.  It's a little bit distracting.  
And, as others have said, her mouth is doing something in that last one that make it unattractive.  I like the necklace though.


----------



## CrazyAva

It is part of a model shoot.  There are several more, but I am sure that I cannot post the others on here as there are children who are members on this site and I am not trying to show them anything they should not see.  


The model was 10 feet from the background.  That is as far as I could possibly get her or else I would have had to knock down a wall.


Alex B, it was a combination of both, though they are saline not silicone  and the bra was a b cup when her breasts are a d cup...she thought it was sexy, so did the person in charge, I was just hired to take the pictures, they loved them paid me, I am not complaining about what they like


----------



## CrazyAva

April, one thing with some of these models...I have trouble getting them to make a different face!  They keep making the same face over and over and over and so I ask them to do something different and they act like it's out of their realm of possibilities...it's like smile or look at me like I am a hot guy you wanna get in bed, something!  One girl kept tilting her head.  I was like honey straighten your head, every 5 seconds.  Like she was 5 years old trying to be all cute....blah


----------



## AprilRamone

lol...clients who are always moving their head after you tell them to put it one way are really difficult to work with.  Especially if you are busy concentrating on getting their kid to smile or even look over at you...I feel ya


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

CrazyAva said:


> one thing with some of these models...I have trouble getting them to make a different face!  They keep making the same face over and over and over and so I ask them to do something different and they act like it's out of their realm of possibilities...



When I saw these pictures, I knew they reminded me of something!

This looks like it was a fun shoot.  Too bad you can't show us more of it.


----------



## craig

Certainly "pro" lighting. The subject has um... nice eyes and hair. 

Clearly you work with very different clients then I do. I respect that. Have to say that these shots seem contrived. Your work will be more effective if you dig deeper.

Love & Bass


----------



## RVsForFun

I meant "just a girl?" This was just a girl? Girls like that aren't running around my part of the country...so how did he get the shoot? Who was it for?


Alex_B said:


> does not look like a boy to me, so must be girl then


----------



## elsaspet

craig said:


> Certainly "pro" lighting. The subject has um... nice eyes and hair.
> 
> Clearly you work with very different clients then I do. I respect that. Have to say that these shots seem contrived. Your work will be more effective if you dig deeper.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Hi Ava,
I agree with the above.  This is fine work with a very pretty lady, but I've seen work from you before that isn't so Garage Glamour.  Think deeper, weirder, and you'll find it.
Hugs.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Now, what I say may be a bit biased considering I'm a sixteen year old male...

But nice shots.

The lighting is good, the poses are what I would expect for this kind of a shoot, and they are just overall good shots. The model isn't really that attractive to me (I hate fake women), but the technical aspects of the shot are good. 

I agree with the above, dig deeper! Dig. Dig. DIG! 

Good luck with future shoots Ava.


----------



## CrazyAva

Aquarium Dreams said:


> When I saw these pictures, I knew they reminded me of something!
> 
> This looks like it was a fun shoot.  Too bad you can't show us more of it.



Hahahahaha.  That's funny.


----------



## CrazyAva

RVsForFun said:


> I meant "just a girl?" This was just a girl? Girls like that aren't running around my part of the country...so how did he get the shoot? Who was it for?



Well, I am not a 'HE'    My sister runs an adult modeling agency.  Aspiring playboy bunnies and porn stars.  This is how I got it and what it was for.  The pictures I have taken have gotten girls into Hustler magazine and Penthouse and Playboy and various other magazines and online adult sites and also...xxx movies.


----------



## CrazyAva

craig said:


> Certainly "pro" lighting. The subject has um... nice eyes and hair.
> 
> Clearly you work with very different clients then I do. I respect that. Have to say that these shots seem contrived. Your work will be more effective if you dig deeper.
> 
> Love & Bass





elsaspet said:


> Hi Ava,
> I agree with the above.  This is fine work with a very pretty lady, but I've seen work from you before that isn't so Garage Glamour.  Think deeper, weirder, and you'll find it.
> Hugs.





Really I have to work with what they want.  I have made a couple of changes, including the location.  The girls come to me now, no more using that stupid swimming pool and tropical landscape as a backdrop.


----------



## craig

Nice! Changing locations is good idea. Sounds like you have a lucrative business on the way. 

Love & Bass


----------



## wesd

CrazyAva said:


> Nothing special. Just some pictures I took of a girl in her bikini. 90% of the shoot I cannot post because they are minus the bikini.


Nise work, good lighting, and the pics are nice and sharp.  BTW you can send me the minus bikini photos lol jking.
Wes


----------



## RMThompson

I am doing some Bikini and nude shots soon, I'd love to see some of your other work - if you can, email me a link or something to rmthompson@tampabay.rr.com 

thanks!


----------



## CrazyAva

wesd said:


> Nise work, good lighting, and the pics are nice and sharp.  BTW you can send me the minus bikini photos lol jking.
> Wes


Ha, I bet I could  


RMThompson said:


> I am doing some Bikini and nude shots soon, I'd love to see some of your other work - if you can, email me a link or something to rmthompson@tampabay.rr.com
> 
> thanks!


Yeah I am not so sure I will be sending them to anyone, since I cannot verify age.  Sorry.


----------



## koda-46

great shots


----------



## Kristen6877

I like the last one but I agree about the expression.
~Kristen


----------



## Los Angeles

CrazyAva said:


> Well, I am not a 'HE'    My sister runs an adult modeling agency.  Aspiring playboy bunnies and porn stars.  This is how I got it and what it was for.  The pictures I have taken have gotten girls into Hustler magazine and Penthouse and Playboy and various other magazines and online adult sites and also...xxx movies.




Need an assitant?  

Los Angeles


----------



## Alex_B

CrazyAva said:


> April, one thing with some of these models...I have trouble getting them to make a different face!  They keep making the same face over and over and over /quote]
> 
> Well, there is a difference between a classy and good model, and the many pretty girls who work as models. The former often can do many faces, but are unaffordable


----------



## Alpha

CrazyAva said:


> Ha, I bet I could
> 
> Yeah I am not so sure I will be sending them to anyone, since I cannot verify age.  Sorry.



If you have an aversion to posting the nudes, that's understandable. I have plenty of them that I do not and will not post on this site. But age verification is not a concern. Posting the images immediately transfers any such liability to the owner of this website, at which point you are no longer responsible for who views the images. Any number of legal sources will confirm that.


----------



## Sideburns

MaxBloom said:


> If you have an aversion to posting the nudes, that's understandable. I have plenty of them that I do not and will not post on this site. But age verification is not a concern. Posting the images immediately transfers any such liability to the owner of this website, at which point you are no longer responsible for who views the images. Any number of legal sources will confirm that.




There are clauses in the TOS and whatnot that helps to ward off the legal baddies from the forum.  Though, I'm sure if it is proven the moderators knew and did nothing...it could be bad.

Anyways...

I think you do good work.  But I hate fake boobs.  I don't know why girls do it...I think it ruins the whole thing.  Everyone KNOWS they're fake lol.

one thing you missed, though.  In the first one...she must have been sitting or scrunched up in a ball...cause she has marks on her stomach.  "fold marks" or something.


----------



## BobEdens

If the girl's dream is to become a porn star, you just have to deal with the fact she might not be the sharpest tool in the shed. I shoot girls that think they are models because they are pretty. (or they think they are pretty) I've made them slowly say their vowels. Some of these girls require more patience than six year olds.

As far as the implants go, they arent' really attractive to me either but I am really happy she didn't choose to spend the money on piercings. 

top pose is good, "S" is good might could have been better, showing that tendon at the top of her thigh is good, her left arm might be bent more but all and all its a good image. Thanks for sharing!!!

 I too am interested in more shots but not especially of her and not especially without the bikini, just want to see more of your "this type" work. 

could you message me your sisters web site?


----------



## Battou

Personally, I do not like these images at all. Every facet of them the model, shot BG arangement/studio setup, and wardrobe has Hustler Magizine and DVD sleeve written all over it. This is likely due to my dislike of Hustler. If the Hustler look was the desired goal (or maybe even the client) they are perfect.

I should prolly also add I am not in any way against "Adult Material" and even make contributions to the world of "Adult Illustrations". I just don't like Hustler, I would sooner buy a censored japanese mag than one of them.


----------



## BobEdens

Battou said:


> Personally, I do not like these images at all. Every facet of them the model, shot BG arangement/studio setup, and wardrobe has Hustler Magizine and DVD sleeve written all over it. This is likely due to my dislike of Hustler. If the Hustler look was the desired goal (or maybe even the client looking for new personelle in the photography dept) they are perfect.
> 
> I should prolly also add I am not in any way against "Adult Material" and even make contributions to the world of "Adult Illustrations". I just don't like Hustler, I would sooner buy a censored japanese mag than one of them.


OK, so who exactly gives a rip weather you like the photos or not? 
I thought this was a photography discussion board, doesn't that mean comments that have no constructive merit are silly? 

Also you are telling the photographer her model looks like a hustler chick, in photos designed to get her a look-see with hustler.  [shrug] 

Its a lot easier to bash a photo than to take one.


----------



## Battou

BobEdens said:


> OK, so who exactly gives a rip weather you like the photos or not?
> I thought this was a photography discussion board, doesn't that mean comments that have no constructive merit are silly?


I am not sure wether or not you noticed it but yes it is delivered in a harsh manner baised on my dislike of something, however this is simply due to the fact that they are a perfect match to that style of photography. If that was the goal it was achieved with perfection. The only thing I could find wrong was that, the fact I did not like them for that reason.



BobEdens said:


> Also you are telling the photographer her model looks like a hustler chick, in photos designed to get her a look-see with hustler.  [shrug]
> 
> Its a lot easier to bash a photo than to take one.



I may be an arrogant ass, but I am not so arrogant to say I know what the purpose is, was or will be nor am I under any illusion that I could do better because I can't. By this statement you are giving me the impression that you do not believe that a TPM member may be asked to do the photos for a model tryout and/or a TPF member trying out for a photographer position could be a possibility. Am I correct in this assessment?


----------



## BobEdens

> I may be an arrogant ass, but I am not so arrogant to say I know what the purpose is, was or will be nor am I under any illusion that I could do better because I can't. By this statement you are giving me the impression that you do not believe that a TPM member may be asked to do the photos for a model tryout and/or a TPF member trying out for a photographer position could be a possibility. Am I correct in this assessment?


 
I have no idea what you just said. 

If Monte Zucker had said "I just don't like it" that would be OK because he was a master. If I say "I just don't like it" everyone's first question should be "And you are??". Monte would never have only said he didn't like an image, he would always state exactly what, about the photo, he didn't like. 

If, as a photographer, you see something that would or might look better done a different way please elaborate. You can't learn from others when they, even those with tremendous skill, don't give any explanation as to how to take the shot differently and what the different way would improve.


----------



## Battou

BobEdens said:


> I have no idea what you just said.
> 
> If Monte Zucker had said "I just don't like it" that would be OK because he was a master. If I say "I just don't like it" everyone's first question should be "And you are??". Monte would never have only said he didn't like an image, he would always state exactly what, about the photo, he didn't like.



I did, I stated not only why I did not like them but also made it clear that oppinion is not based on some BS "Oh my it's a half nekid person" ideology.



BobEdens said:


> If, as a photographer, you see something that would or might look better done a different way please elaborate. You can't learn from others when they, even those with tremendous skill, don't give any explanation as to how to take the shot differently and what the different way would improve.



I don't read all the way threw threads pertaining to this type of subject because generally they are full of more than drooling than posts with content, I did however read all of CrazyAva's posts. I do distinctly remember her saying her photos have gotten girls into all three of the primary adult magazines along with some unnamed others.

Now based the quality of the photos I have no input for improvement as I see none to be had, unless they are going to Playboy or Penthouse. These are Hustler quality photographs, contrary to popular belief there are contrasts between the three and their preferred styles. 

With out knowing exactly where they are going I will assume they are going to the clientele I am aware of in witch it is most comparable.


----------



## JIP

Didn't this thread die like 5 months ago????


----------



## elsaspet

JIP said:


> Didn't this thread die like 5 months ago????


 
Anything that has NSFW at the end of it, remains in the world of the undead for years.


----------



## Battou

JIP said:


> Didn't this thread die like 5 months ago????



It got bumpped by some one, I did not even notice the post date


----------



## hawkeye

JIP said:


> Didn't this thread die like 5 months ago????



Yeah, and so much has happened since then. For example, the original poster is now photographing for Better Homes and Garden.


----------



## ANDS!

> Every facet of them the model, shot BG arangement/studio setup, and wardrobe has Hustler Magizine and DVD sleeve written all over it.





> The pictures I have taken have gotten girls into Hustler magazine and Penthouse and Playboy and various other magazines and online adult sites and also...xxx movies.



Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Christie Photo

JIP said:


> Didn't this thread die like 5 months ago????



Hmmm....  Either I missed it, or was just unimpressed.

After reading through the responses, and finding the phrase "nice lighting" at least four times, I gotta ask....  really?  Would someone explain why this might be considered "good lighting?"

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## THORHAMMER

Strobe with reflector? or just a strobe?

I can only make out one catch-light in the eye, and I'm guessing it wasn't the on-board flash on the S2 Pro

Nice shots though. the lighting seems pretty even


----------



## The Phototron

THORHAMMER said:


> Strobe with reflector? or just a strobe?
> 
> I can only make out one catch-light in the eye, and I'm guessing it wasn't the on-board flash on the S2 Pro
> 
> Nice shots though. the lighting seems pretty even


Looks like fill-flash to me.


----------



## Christie Photo

THORHAMMER said:


> Strobe with reflector? or just a strobe?
> 
> I can only make out one catch-light in the eye...the lighting seems pretty even



Oh...  I can pretty much see WHAT the lighting was.  I'm wondering why so many here felt it was "good."  Like you say, it's pretty even...  so much so that it's nearly flat.  It gives me the feel of snapshot photography.


----------



## nicfargo

Crazyava,

Honestly I would try to verify the age ASAP.  And for future purposes I would verify age before doing any nude shots.  I work for the State Patrol and our Internet Crimes Against Children (ICAC) division would probably consider that child pron.  Now I know you're a photographer and your work is very honest...I'm just trying to say be safe.


----------



## THORHAMMER

nicfargo said:


> Crazyava,
> 
> Honestly I would try to verify the age ASAP.  And for future purposes I would verify age before doing any nude shots.  I work for the State Patrol and our Internet Crimes Against Children (ICAC) division would probably consider that child pron.  Now I know you're a photographer and your work is very honest...I'm just trying to say be safe.



Hold on there Columbo, I think she meant she cannot verify the VIEWERS age. not the models.


----------



## nicfargo

Oh, ok...I see what she's saying.  Thanks for the correction.  My bad...I need to learn to read better.


----------



## CrazyAva

nicfargo said:


> Crazyava,
> 
> Honestly I would try to verify the age ASAP.  And for future purposes I would verify age before doing any nude shots.  I work for the State Patrol and our Internet Crimes Against Children (ICAC) division would probably consider that child pron.  Now I know you're a photographer and your work is very honest...I'm just trying to say be safe.



Ok, you misunderstood the entire verifying age topic.  I wasn't going to send anyone the images of the naked girl because I could not verify age of the person I was sending it to.  I am not trying to send naked pictures to teenagers.  All girls who are photographed are age verified.  Thanks for your concern.

As for the rest of the responses.  I wasn't even aware this thread was still alive and well   Moving on.   I scanned over them, didn't really read them all...to answer a question about lighting, it was a single strobe with reflector.


----------



## CrazyAva

THORHAMMER said:


> Hold on there Columbo, I think she meant she cannot verify the VIEWERS age. not the models.





nicfargo said:


> Oh, ok...I see what she's saying.  Thanks for the correction.  My bad...I need to learn to read better.



See, I even missed these before I posted


----------



## CrazyAva

Christie Photo said:


> Oh...  I can pretty much see WHAT the lighting was.  I'm wondering why so many here felt it was "good."  Like you say, it's pretty even...  so much so that it's nearly flat.  It gives me the feel of snapshot photography.



Wow...thanks for the thoughts on that.


----------

